# I didn't want to hurt you, but you got what you wanted.



## FlyingBird

*i didn't want to hurt your, but you got what you wanted 

*what is most natural way to say that? what is turkish way to say that?

sana acı vermek istemedim ama aradığını buldun 

or

sana acı vermek istemedim ama istediğini aldın

is my try correct? any other way to say that?

Also i don't get why istemedim and not istemiyordum?
istemiyordum=i didnt wanted


----------



## themadprogramer

The first one is better.

"istediğini buldun" is kind of like "your wish came true"
"aradığını buldun" basicly means "you got what you deserved"


----------



## Danae.husak

Well, you use the form "istemedim"  because you talk about an action or fact that you wanted to happen just one time in the past,ok? You just announce what you wanted or not wanted to happen, in this case 
you didn't want ( = istemedim ) just one time in the past ( and it finished) : what? answer: 
"to hurt you"= sana acı vermek...
But if you want to talk about an action that used to happen often in the past, you use the -(mi)yordum form,which is a past continuous tense f.ex:
 " when I was a child, I didn't want to eat soupe"....and you did not want to eat your soupe( çorba in Turkish) not just once, but every time you mother made it, ccontinuously, thus:

" Çocukken ben çorba yemek istemiyordum "
So, if the sense of continuity in the past is involved in your saying, you use the -(mi)yordum ending....
" çocukken çorbamı hep yiyordum çünkü sana acı vermek istemiyordum" = As a child I used. always to eat my soupe, because I didn't want to hurt you...". voilà!
You use this continuous past tense as in English, when you are telling a story....anladın mı, arkadaşım?


----------



## FlyingBird

thank you, this is very good explanation 
in most case i know what is difference between iyordu and tı suffixes, but i dont understand it in few verbs

for example:

bilmedim vs bilmiyordum (i know what bilmiyordum mean but i cant understand bilmedim)
bekledim vs bekliyordum (i know what bekliyordum mean but i cant understand bekledim)
beklemedim vs beklemiyordum (i know what beklemiyordum mean but i cant understand beklemedim)
düşündüm vs düşünüyordum (i know what düşünüyordum mean but i cant understand düşündüm)
çok iyi koktun vs çok iyi kokuyordun *(if someone say to me çok iyi koktun, does it mean that i dont smell anymore or?)

i really cant understand meaning of bilmedim, bekledim, beklemedim, düşündüm and koktun
*


----------



## Danae.husak

Think of bilmedim as I didn't know and bilmiyordum as I usually didn't know or with an other verb: 
Konuştum/konuşmadım= I spoke/ I didn't speak
Konuşuyordum/konuşmuyordum=I was speaking/I wasn't speaking....
That with koktun...I know what you mean but you learn it with time and experience...that's how they use also the verb "beğenmek=to like, be fond of...where in English one would use present tense for: do you like it? Turks would rather say: beğendin mi?....only practice....and don't stick with such relatively simple problems bcause....there are tones of "bizzare things in Turkish and more tenses, compound tenses with the -miş participle+ olmak forms...even me, after 7 years of lessons haven't arrived at the point to fully understand how they exactly use such tenses....althou I understand the meaning when I hear them used...but I cannot use such forms actively: sizi görmüş oldum: I have been seen you...(?)...I don't know...
Allah yardimcı olsun...


----------



## Rallino

"Bilmedim" is a theoretical form that is never used. Its positive form, bildim, is also completely archaic. They've fallen into the chasm of obsoleteness and are long forgotten.

"Sizi görmüş oldum" = I got (the chance) to you.


----------



## FlyingBird

çok teşekkür ederim Husak bey 

Also question for Rallino.

would be correct to say 'seni görmüş olmuştum'?

Also is it correct 'seni görmüş olduğuma çok sevindim' or 'seni gördüğüme çok sevindim' is only correct?




Yarın hastaneye kardeşinin ziyaretine gideceğim, öylece de sizi görebilmiş olurum. *(is this sentence correct?)

*would be correct to say* 'seni görebilir olurum'* instead of *'görebilmiş olurum'*? and what is difference if they are both correct?


----------



## themadprogramer

The second one is better. 
Since you're using a conditional it sounds more natural.


----------



## Danae.husak

...irrelevant but...adım : Danay /soyadım Husakou...ve ben bey değilim, ben ...bayan...kadın olduğumdan...  
It would be a great help anyway if a native speaker of Turkish could think of all those possible combinations of a participle(s) + various forms of "olmak" f.ex:
geliyor olacagim
gelmiş olurum/ oldum
gelecek olurum....etc
There are really a lot of combinations like these but unfortunaately in most turkish grammar books they even don't mention this possibilities of verb forms....and I really don't know why...


----------



## Rallino

Geliyor olacağım - I will be coming
Gelmiş olurum - I would get the chance to come
Gelmiş oldum - I got the chance to come / I came anyway
Gelecek olurum - I might happen to come


----------



## Danae.husak

An other question please...
Seni biraz yoruyorum ama kime sorayim?
Would it be the same "isteyen olmadım " with "istemedim" ?


----------



## Rallino

İsteyen olmadım… ? Err… that doesn't make much sense. The little sense that it can make is _I've never been the one who wants_. But in order to say it like that, you would need a huge amount of context.

"İstemedim" is just I didn't want it. or I didn't accept it.


----------



## Danae.husak

I heard that in a Turkish serial on Greek Tv (karagülüm) where the protagonist killed his own brother...well, after some days he regreted and begins to drink rakı holding in his hand the photo of his father...crying he speaks with the photo saying:  abimi öldürmek istemedim, baba....isteyen olmadım....so, is there a special connotation behind this "isteyen olmadım" , why not just "istemedim"?


----------



## Rallino

Hmm… I can't imagine someone say it in that context… Perhaps I'm missing something though.
Is there any chance you misheard it? Do you have the link to that part of the video somewhere?


----------



## Danae.husak

Maybe I misheard it....neyse, en azında denedik, belki başka bi şey dedi ve ben yanlış dinledim, belki onun dediğinden çıktım...yardımın için teşekkürler...


----------



## FlyingBird

i think you heard 'isteyerek olmadı'


----------



## Danae.husak

Isteyerek olmadı yani kasten yada bilerek olmadı...
It makes sense....thank you, çok karışmıştım...


----------

